# Comment récuperer signets Safari?



## cdo83 (30 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,
Sur mon iMac Intel de 2007, à la suite d'une fausse manuvre, j'ai perdu Safari, et aucune des versions téléchargées de Safari n'a pu être installée.
Finalement, j'ai repris le DD externe qui m'avait servi pour Time Machine jusqu'en 2012.
J'ai récupéré Safari, mais je n'ai plus les signets.
Grosse perte, quand même.

Y a-t-il un moyen de les récupérer?
Sur le DD de TM, je ne trouve rien en essayant d'ouvrir Safari, simplement des informations sur l'appli Safari.

Merci de m'indiquer une voie, s'il y a...
Cordialement,
D.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

 quel OS ?

Exemple sur Mountain Lion, les signets sont dans :

~/ Bibliothèque / Safari / Bookmarks.plist

(Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur)

Restaurer ce fichier depuis Time Machine devrait restituer tous les signets.


----------



## cdo83 (31 Janvier 2013)

Merci de me répondre...
OS 10.5.8
J'ai remis quelques nouveaux signets depuis que j'ai récupéré Safari.
Mais dans Utilisateur->Bibliothèque->Safari->Bookmarks plist, il n'y a rien, c'est un tableau noir qui pèse 20ko.

Quand j'ai restauré Safari à partir de TMachine, j'ai choisi "Safari" tout simplement. Ça a marché pour le logiciel, mais les signets n'étaient plus là. Je me demandais si on pouvait avoir sur TM le détails des "composants" de Safari, mais cela semble impossible.

Merci.
D.


----------



## brunnno (31 Janvier 2013)

et si tu suis le même chemin pour les trouver, mais en étant dans ta sauvegarde TM ?


----------



## Sly54 (31 Janvier 2013)

cdo83 a dit:


> Je me demandais si on pouvait avoir sur TM le détails des "composants" de Safari, mais cela semble impossible.


Normalement oui.

En se mettant d'abord dans le Finder, dans le dossier "Utilisateur->Bibliothèque->Safari->" et en entrant à ce moment là dans TM et en "remontant dans le temps".


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2013)

@ cdo83 : si tu as restauré Safari depuis TM, tu as restauré l'application elle-même (le logiciel).

En revanche, tout ce qui relève de TON activité sur Safari (signets, historique, etc...) est contenu dans le dossier ~/ Bibliothèque / Safari.

Je viens d'aller vérifier, en suivant ce chemin dans TM, j'ai bien accès au fichier de signets (BookMarks.plist) datant du temps où mon ordi était sous Snow Léopard.

Tu dois donc pouvoir restaurer ce fichier depuis TM et retrouver tous tes signets.


----------



## cdo83 (1 Février 2013)

Bonsoir Renaud, Brunno, Sly,

Vous êtes géniaux! *Merci mille et mille fois* : j'ai ouvert Bookmarks.plist, puis je suis allé sur TM à une bonne date, et j'ai cliqué sur "restaurer".
Comme j'avais déjà utilisé Safari depuis la restauration du logiciel, cela m'a demandé si je voulais remplacer ou garder les 2 séries de données. J'ai choisi de garder.
Donc j'ai maintenant dans Bibliothèque>Safari>"Bookmarks.plist" et aussi "Bookmarks.plist (d'origine)"

Par contre, pour retrouver les nouvelles bookmarks (je veux dire celles que j'ai établies depuis l'incident Safari, ces derniers jours), je pense qu'il me faudra consulter "Bookmarks.plist (d'origine)" ? 
Mais comment?

Vous allez dire que je ne suis jamais content...
Encore merci... d'avance.
Cordialement,
D.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Février 2013)

cdo83 a dit:


> Par contre, pour retrouver les nouvelles bookmarks (je veux dire celles que j'ai établies depuis l'incident Safari, ces derniers jours), je pense qu'il me faudra consulter "Bookmarks.plist (d'origine)" ?



Fais une sauvegarde de tes deux fichiers Bookmarks.
Déplace le Bookmarks.plist (sur le bureau par ex.)
Renomme le Bookmarks.plist (d'origine) en Bookmarks.plist
Relance Safari
Recopie tous les signets qui te sont utiles.
Quitte Safari
Jette le Bookmarks.plist
Reprend le Bookmarks.plist que tu avais déplacé, relance Safari et recopie dedans les signets que tu avais copiés en (5)


----------



## cdo83 (2 Février 2013)

Merci Sly,
Faire toutes ces manips te semble facile. Par contre, je vais bien te relire et serrer les fesses, de peur de me retrouver encore tout nu...

Je pensais à une chose : me serait-il possible de voir le contenu de "bookmarks.plist (d'origine)? Je pourrais alors copier les liens et les coller dans un format d'écriture, par exemple. Il y en a peu.

Questions :
- Quand tu dis "Fais une sauvegarde des fichiers Bookmarks", ça consiste en quoi? Si je fais "Copier et Coller", cela ne concernera que la petite icône, et pas le contenu?
- On aura pendant un temps 2 "Bookmarks.plist". On peut avoir 2 dossiers qui ont le même nom s'ils ne sont pas au même endroit?
- "Relance Safari" : quoi faire exactement? Le restaurer depuis TM ? L'ouvrir alors qu'il était fermé  ?

Merci encore, si tu n'es pas excédé par mes demandes...
Cordialement,
D.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2013)

cdo83 a dit:


> Je pensais à une chose : me serait-il possible de voir le contenu de "bookmarks.plist (d'origine)?


Sûrement possible, j'ai essayé avec TextEdit mais ça n'est pas joli du tout Je n'ai pas d'application en tête pour te conseiller ça




cdo83 a dit:


> Questions :
> - Quand tu dis "Fais une sauvegarde des fichiers Bookmarks", ça consiste en quoi? Si je fais "Copier et Coller", cela ne concernera que la petite icône, et pas le contenu?


C'est juste au cas ou tu fasses une boulette 

Tu prends tes deux fichiers Bookmarks (il ont des noms différents) et tu les mets par ex. sur une clef USB que tu éjectes. Comme ça tes fichiers sont sauvegardés et mis au chaud car tu as éjecté la clef.

La petite icône, c'est l'icône du fichier, c'est donc ton fichier Bookmark avec son contenu bien sûr 




cdo83 a dit:


> - On aura pendant un temps 2 "Bookmarks.plist". On peut avoir 2 dossiers qui ont le même nom s'ils ne sont pas au même endroit?


Non, on ne peut pas (et ce sont des fichiers, pas des dossiers).

Regarde bien les points 2 et 3  ci dessus, ils expliquent pourquoi tu n'auras pas deux fichiers du même nom au même endroit (il y en a un que tu auras déplacé par ex. sur le bureau, pendant que le second sera toujours dans son emplacement "Bibliothèque / safari)




cdo83 a dit:


> - "Relance Safari" : quoi faire exactement? Le restaurer depuis TM ? *L'ouvrir alors qu'il était fermé  ?*


Tout simplement, l'ouvrir alors qu'il était fermé

Courage !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2013)

cdo83 a dit:


> Je pensais à une chose : me serait-il possible de voir le contenu de "bookmarks.plist (d'origine)?


TextWrangler le permet.


----------



## cdo83 (2 Février 2013)

à Sly,
merci encore pour ton amabilité, mais je suis un peu inquiet de peur de me tromper dans la manip.

à Renaud,
J'ai ouvert le fichier qui m'intéresse avec TextWrangler. J'ai un document de ce genre (je n'ai pas le vocabulaire) :





Me reste plus qu'à travailler sur l'Aide de TextWrangler pour trouver comment le transformer en caractères lisibles .

Merci à vous deux,
Cordialement,
D.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider, mais un signet, c'est ça :





Si tu copies/colles cette sélection entre 2 signets existants, puis sauvegardes la modification, tu verras, après avoir quitté/relancé Safari, que le signet a bien été ajouté.


Mais tu peux "Importer des signets" dans Safari (menu Fichier) sans avoir à bidouiller dans le .plist.


----------



## cdo83 (3 Février 2013)

Ok, merci Renaud.
Cordialement,
D.


----------



## madeinbzh (5 Avril 2016)

A la suite de nombreux ralentissement, j'ai réinitialiser safari à l'aide du terminal sans penser aux éventuelles conséquences comme par exemple la disparition des signets...
N'ayant pas de sauvegarde TM, y a-t-il un moyen de les récupérer ? (Safari 9.0.3, OS X El Capitan)
Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (6 Avril 2016)

As tu été voir dans ce dossier :


Renaud31 a dit:


> ~/ Bibliothèque / Safari / Bookmarks.plist
> (Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur)






madeinbzh a dit:


> A la suite de nombreux ralentissement, j'ai réinitialiser safari à l'aide du terminal


C'est à dire ?


----------



## Sly54 (6 Avril 2016)

--


----------



## madeinbzh (6 Avril 2016)

Sly54 a dit:


> As tu été voir dans ce dossier :
> 
> J'ai déjà été voir dans le dossier bookmarks et il n'y a que les signets "d'origine" comme yahoo, bing, twitter...
> 
> ...



C'est à dire que lorsque je naviguait sur internet via safari la roulette multicolore s'affichait très régulièrement, des pages que freezent pendant 1 à 10 secondes ou qui deviennent blanches et mettent du temps à revenir... le tout à presque chaque manip'. J'ai donc entré dans le terminal la commande de reset, chose que j'avais déjà faite auparavant mais qui ne m'avait pas supprimer tout mes signets, mais comme ce n'était pas la même. En sachant que la navigation était aussi perturbée sous chrome ou même opéra, mais beaucoup moins.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Avril 2016)

Quelle commande as tu entrée ?


----------



## madeinbzh (6 Avril 2016)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quelle commande as tu entrée ?



voici la commande : 

mv ~/Library/Safari ~/Desktop/Safari-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M%S`; \
rm -Rf ~/Library/Caches/Metadata/Safari; \
rm -Rf ~/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari; \
rm -Rf ~/Library/Preferences/Apple\ -\ Safari\ -\ Safari\ Extensions\ Gallery;
rm -Rf ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.LSSharedFileList.plist; \
rm -Rf ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.RSS.plist; \
rm -Rf ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist;


----------



## Sly54 (6 Avril 2016)

Je ne comprends pas la 1e ligne.
Mais pour les autres, tu n'as pas demandé l'effacement des signets.


----------



## madeinbzh (6 Avril 2016)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas la 1e ligne.
> Mais pour les autres, tu n'as pas demandé l'effacement des signets.



Peut-être la 1ère ligne alors... Je vais continuer un peu mes recherches pour ça, mais je ne pense pas que ça soit récupérable.
Merci pour les infos en tout cas!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Avril 2016)

madeinbzh a dit:


> mv ~/Library/Safari ~/Desktop/Safari-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M%S`; \


La commande déplace le dossier _Safari_ de la _Bibliothèque_ du compte vers le Bureau :

tu devrais donc pouvoir retrouver ton ancien _Bookmarks.plist_ dans un dossier sur ton Bureau
et pouvoir ensuite le remettre dans le dossier _Safari_ de ta _Bibliothèque_ (après avoir quitté l'application Safari, bien sûr).

PS : tu sais peut-être que la _Bibliothèque_ du compte est cachée par défaut…


----------



## madeinbzh (8 Avril 2016)

Exact la dossier se trouve bien sur mon bureau ! C'est dans la boite et tout ce que je voulais retrouver est retrouvé. 
Merci beaucoup !


----------

